# Stink bugs



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/stink-bugs-on-the-move-in-soybeans-naa-rhonda-brooks/


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

they ripped the local orchards a new one about 3 years ago, peaches and apples had little brown spots where the buggers sucked the juice. Haven't seen near as many the last two years but I think the populations rise and crash, then rise again. probably have a weather factor like gypsy moth.


----------

